# E.i.f.s.



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

How many of you do E.I.F.S.? I am currently getting ready to head to northern Missouri to do a commercial Dryvit job for a old boss of mine. Used to do E.I.F.S. alot back in the 90's. When I migrated up to Iowa, there wasnt as big a demand for it in the area I moved to. Kinda looking forward to some easy plastering( besides sweating like a pig in the heat:blink.


----------



## lookingforeifs (Jun 14, 2011)

*looking for eifs applicator*

hello drywall guy,

I just saw your post -- I'm looking for someone to do EIFS repair on my house in Fairfield. Is there some way to contact you? Need help ASAP, already had EIFS inspection done and know what the problem is/what needs to be corrected. Thank you!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi from Australia.
What is *EIFS* ?


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> Hi from Australia.
> What is *EIFS* ?


 Exterior insulation and finish systems, brand names are Dryvit, Sto, Total Wall, Synergy. You can check out one of there web sites www.dryvit.com


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

Everyone is trying to get into it now

I'm trying to get out of it. Lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahaha! I hear ya Newagestucco.
We do it also but not very much...A few jobs a year. Only if they're worth it for me. We use STO products. EIFS system.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! I hear ya Newagestucco.
> We do it also but not very much...A few jobs a year. Only if they're worth it for me. We use STO products. EIFS system.


Yes I think sto is one of best out there
I use them all. Sto
Dryvit
Durrock
Durex
Senergy 
I'm taking a brake from it. Did a lot and learn a lot still am learning 
Been turning down allot of estimates. This year
I find even in the hight end homes there looking for low prices 
Am not interest in low prices did that for many years.
Not anymore. Now I usually hear. Am the highest and there is a good reason for that. Hight quality and workmanship when I take the job on I'm there everyday till it's done not running around and the customers seam to be very happy that way. That's my 2 cents. Lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Newagestucco said:


> Yes I think sto is one of best out there
> I use them all. Sto
> Dryvit
> Durrock
> ...


Same exact thing here!! That's why I don't do many. lol


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

I got out of applying on houses years ago. No money there. Commercial big flats wall is where it is at. I personally think Dryvit is the best product on the market. This summer is all about drywall, swamped!!


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

justadrywallguy said:


> I got out of applying on houses years ago. No money there. Commercial big flats wall is where it is at. I personally think Dryvit is the best product on the market. This summer is all about drywall, swamped!!


Yes I due agree with you the money is on the big walls
For a period of 5 years it was only commercial with lifts and booms
I was doing. 90% commercial 10%housing. Ratio

I remember my aprox 3 man crew. Mesh out. 10,000 sq ft a week
We did that twice if I can remember

I'm getting older now that's when I was in my 30s 
But I stll due not bad on commercial 
This was about 2 years ago. Nice cloudy day commercial of a boom
I still drop aprox 1000 sq feet of finish by myself. Trowel/floated 8 hr 
9 pail of sand pebble 

Like you said this summer it's all drywall


----------

